# Pier and Beach Fishing Cart Setup



## Robbycicco (Jul 20, 2013)

This my Pier and Beach fishing cart set up. It's still a work in progress. 

The cart is an Angler's Mate Sr. Cart with the power source attachment (bum knees)

The Live Bait well is a Bait Jaccuzzi 18 Gallon tank, which is absolutely awesome and well priced, powered by a Black & Decker Battery Jump start Charger which also has 12 volt accessory plugs for charging accessories and a USB plug for charging USB electronics. The Power unit on the cart is powered by a 12 v Deep Cycle Wheel Chair Battery. 

To Charge/Power everything, I have a Coleman 18 watt solar charger from Home Depot, mounted on a 16 inch wire shelf rack which is attached to the cart via a mounting using a PVC shower floor drain to spread the mounting over the most area I could.

I am also putting together and accessory bracket of my own with 3 - 12v power ports and one dual USB port. This bracket is for hooking up the solar cells to the battery for the cart, and for any other accessories I might want to run.

Last but not least, is my rig to fill my Live Bait well. This is accomplished with a Rule 3700 Bilge pump, inside a minnow trap, rigged with 2 inch hose, power cables and a line to haul the whole thing up with. This is 25 feet long. So far I have only used it for hauling up 10 feet in elevation, but I am hoping it will work for the Skyway Pier. The Rule pump filled my 18 gallon tank in less than a minute.

As I said, it's a work in progress. I'm still working on mounting brackets for umbrellas and seats.

file:///Z:/Pictures/Fishing%20Cart/one.jpg
file:///Z:/Pictures/Fishing%20Cart/two.jpg
file:///Z:/Pictures/Fishing%20Cart/four.jpg
file:///Z:/Pictures/Fishing%20Cart/three.jpg
file:///Z:/Pictures/Fishing%20Cart/six.jpg
file:///Z:/Pictures/Fishing%20Cart/seven.jpg


----------



## Robbycicco (Jul 20, 2013)

Don't know why photos didn't post


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds likes quite a rig. Now to get the pics to load. 
I was working on my cart yesterday amazing how much crap we haul out there. What ever happened to just a bucket a bucket and pole!!


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Repeat


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I just finished some mods to my cart. And I agree, what ever happened to a bucket and a pole? Now I have to have everything but the kitchen sink and would probably have one of those if it wasn't already installed on the pier.
I was just thinking, the fish I take home probably run about 900.00 a pound.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

You say that in jest. But I have seen a cart that did have a fresh water tank with a sink, pump, music, weather station and all the comforts of a small A class motor coach. What I didn't see was any Fish!


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow, pretty serious cart. For a while I was using one of those folding luggage carts with a couple of bungee cords to help haul my stuff (cooler, bait bucket with pump, tackle bag w shoulder strap, pier net, 5 gallon bucket and poles). It would get a little unwieldy even with the cart. Now, I have my teenage son to shoulder half the gear and we haul it out by hand pretty easily.


----------



## Robbycicco (Jul 20, 2013)

Finally, I got the photos to load


----------



## Ace3767 (May 18, 2014)

I am thinking of converting an aluminum cargo hitch hauler into a beach/pier cart, any ideas? It would serve two purposes, a hauler and cart, I am thinking of mounting an axel with pneumatic wheels and a removable handle, and PVCrod holders. I need some brainstorming help and or suggestions... Such as will the wheels have to be removable while it is in transit on the hitch?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

How about something like this?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The kids a little extra. I can always make more!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

after fishing the pier the past couple of weekends, I decided to strap a 2 gallon Juice Jug
to my cart - - - the kind that has the little push button spigot at the bottom just to wash
the hands and toes with.
Great Job Robby on your setup !!!! I really like the Solar Panel idea the most. 

Tight Lines always !!


----------



## willcfish (Jul 13, 2014)

I am going ot use a cargo hitch hauler to put my cart with cooler on for hauling. Then just take it off.


----------



## Cohumulone (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a really nice looking cart. I'm jealous. I'm using a foldable "gardening wagon" I bought for now. I moved here for work and left the wife and kids in Phoenix for a year so I only have a little studio apartment. No room for a setup like this one, but it's an inspiration for what I'd like in the future.


----------

